# 4Health Dog Food (Dry)???



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking for any opinions of this dry dog food (good or bad).

They sell it at Tractor Supply.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never seen this brand before. The tractor supply by me must not sell it.


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's a link:

http://tsc.tractorsupply.com/search...alth%20dog%20food&ts=ajax&asug=4HE?apelog=yes


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

I feed my dog 4health salmon and potato. If you look at the ingredient list, its pretty much identical to the salmon and potato Taste of the Wild dog food and about 5-10 dollars cheaper. Its even made by the same company. Just FYI, there was a recall on several Diamond foods about 5 months ago including some TOTW and 4health. Diamond has a bit of a history with this, so its something to consider. The recall didn't affect me and I decided to continue feeding my dog the same food because he does seem to do well on it (allergies).


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks deeco3307 for the info!


----------

